# Quality construction on 31 acres in southern MO



## bcadams (Dec 4, 2012)

Selling our custom native oak board and batten house with metal roof due to health reasons. Approximately 2 miles off paved road in area of rolling hills. 31 fenced acres (1/2 pasture 1/2 woods). 2 ponds which could be combined into one. Could be used to water a garden space. Recently added a 450' well with excellent tasting water. 1100 gallon septic. Shed for shop &/or storage.
Great room design with oak wainscotting and vaulted ceiling. Brick based breakfast bar and Vermont woodstove hearth. Spray in foam insulation creates a very energy efficient home. Appliances include built in double ovens with convection, propane cooktop, side-by-side refrigerator, and stacking washer and dryer. Full bath with oversized tiled shower and vessel sink. 
Master bedroom has 9' ceilings with french doors looking out at the woods. There is a 1/2 bath off the master, a laundry closet, and walk in closet.
The loft contains a studio space currently which could be a 2nd bedroom.
If you have questions, you can send an email to [email protected]


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

That looks so good! And the mules (with rider) are great.

Good luck.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

What a beautiful place! I love the kitchen!


----------



## bcadams (Dec 4, 2012)

We love it, too. It has such a spacious feel on a small footprint. A house with 8' ceilings would feel suffocating after living here.


----------



## DandeeRose (Mar 15, 2013)

I am interested in more information about this property:. Please email me or message me.


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

Your home and property look beautiful!!


----------



## bcadams (Dec 4, 2012)

Putting on the finishing touches and wishing we could pick our place up and take it with us! Glad we are not heading to OK!


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Price?


----------



## bcadams (Dec 4, 2012)

$129,900


----------



## locpic (Jan 13, 2013)

Where is this property located at in Southern Missouri? What County, and nearest town? Thanks


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

This property is in Oregon County, about 20 miles northeast from West Plains. The county seat is Alton.
It has been given to a realtor to sell. Google Baker Realty in Willow Springs MO. They have it there.


----------



## locpic (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info Sunny


----------

